# There's an Uprising going on over at Giff Gaff



## audiotech (Oct 8, 2012)

Customers are revolting, after a right royal fuck-up by Giff Gaff, over top-ups and activations.

Come and join the fun! 

http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Se...p-ups-and-activations-08-10-2012/td-p/6260800


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been without phone (and mobile Internet) since lunchtime due to this fuckup. A bit ragey.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh dear....


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2012)

Lordy. Sounds terrible

It's been working fine for me. So far.

*touches wood


----------



## Riklet (Oct 9, 2012)

i joined giffgaff a few months ago when I was in the UK n they seemed really good, but on the whole I find the forums and community a bit sickening, all this "it's your network" bollocks and "run by the users".

it's times like this when that is quite clearly revealed to be a gimmick.  it's not what I would want anyway, i want a phone that works all the time without any of this crap, and at minimum cost.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2012)

I've found the network reception decent (although not as good as Three where I live) but the help stuff less so. You ask for help and 'customer services' basically send you a link to a thread you have to wade through. 

Not a serious network to my mind which is why I've tested them with my iPad rather than considered them for proper phone use...to be clear I really like the idea, just not sure the reality is anything like the hype.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 9, 2012)

My response to a GiffGaff agent:

_



			Hello *****. Thanks for your reply, but I must say that your corporate response (it won't be your honest opinion now will it?) is pretty poor considering. This was not a "delay", but rather an almighty collapse of GiffGaff's online payment system. I feel for GiffGaff employed staff having to deal with clearly a lot of disgruntled customers. This episode will now have a knock on effect and it's difficult to see how GiffGaff will recover from this. A goodwill gesture could help, but that's not down to you is it, but rather the executives. I hope your day/week improves and, as already remarked upon, you have my every sympathy dealing with this disaster. Oh and at least one of the links you sent me turns up an error.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## IC3D (Oct 9, 2012)

I couldn't buy goodybag's for a few days a while ago so I put some credit on instead, the agents responded promptly although there was clearly a backlog of borked accounts. Slightly annoying but I'm saving money and never lost service.


----------



## salem (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been with them a couple of years and think they're great. The 3g is faster and far more consistent than both my 3 and t-mobile dongles. The signal is great and I pay bugger all per month.

I've had half a day downtime when o2 went down and a bit of trouble topping up once which was frustrating but no worse then problems I've had with other networks over the years. Agree that the 'your network' stuff is crap but you'd be stupid to believe that. The forums are a bit full of people repeating the same info too (do they get paid per post or something?)

On balance though for the tenner a month I pay I'm fucking delighted with it.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been pondering using them instead.  Have been with Vodafone for donkeys, only thing is, what are they like abroad? Only asking, because it's £3 a day to use your home minutes/data in the EU on Vodafone.  Do they charge much money when you travel or is it a fortune?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 9, 2012)

If they admitted to their mistake and gave an explanation of the problem then that would avoid all the flac they're getting. Instead, they keep up this pretense, with the ridiculously titled GIffGaff "Educators" putting out silly updates, with little information, that just infuriate more. They're not alone in that.


----------



## Corax (Oct 9, 2012)

Had plenty of advice to go with giffgaff when I first went smartphone - and some responses that felt (to me) like the person was  when I said I didn't fancy it. Three with their unlimited data deal seems a lot less hassle tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2012)

Going by experience I wouldn't use them as my primary data service provider, for a second phone or tablet fine but not my main phone. Just too risky in my line of work...


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 9, 2012)

I've a number of ongoing issues since losing my primary phone and wanting to cancel my direct debit/auto recharge. I've not had a phone for almost four months and still having £15pm debited from my account. Try as I might - asking agenys, emailing directly and even speaking to my own bank, I don't think its been resolved (just waiting to see if I get debited this month...)

I've tried to delete my bank card off the account and it won't let me - its becoming a real pain in the facking ass!


----------



## gabi (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck giffgaff. check out their 'apology' for their latest massive fuckup. I was sposed to meet mates after work on friday and then my gf - neither of which i ended up doing, well i met the lady 2 hours after i said i would, resulting in a lovely domestic...



> As some of you will know there was a network issue on Friday that impacted members*, *who were not able to make or receive calls or texts or use data. Initially it was thought this was a geographic problem but after investigation it impacted members based on how their accounts are held on the network systems.
> 
> The issue started around midday and for some members this went on late into the evening.
> 
> ...


I've given up on giffgaff. This is twice in 6 months. What are the other options? I just want pay as you go, I tend to use the £5 deal..


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Fuck giffgaff. check out their 'apology' for their latest massive fuckup. I was sposed to meet mates after work on friday and then my gf - neither of which i ended up doing, well i met the lady 2 hours after i said i would, resulting in a lovely domestic...
> 
> 
> I've given up on giffgaff. This is twice in 6 months. What are the other options? I just want pay as you go, I tend to use the £5 deal..


 
That was O2, who Giff Gaff piggy back off. So your anger is misdirected.


----------



## gabi (Oct 16, 2012)

Er. No my anger is very much well directed.

giffgaff made the decision to continue piggybacking off o2 even after July's far longer outage. Which wasn't helped by their decision to again not compensate customers, instead donating a paltry sum to charity. useless, smug idiots.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm still awaiting a response to the message I sent to a giffgaff agent a week ago. I won't be holding my breath for any reply.



> The mobile network run by you


 
Pah!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er. No my anger is very much well directed.
> 
> giffgaff made the decision to continue piggybacking off o2 even after July's far longer outage.


 
I suspect contracts have something to do with it. You cannot just switch network carriers overnight. The technical and planning implications are huge.

You just seem pissed off that your other half got pissed at you because of it


----------



## Santino (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't giffgaff owned by O2? It's not going to switch supplier


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Going by experience I wouldn't use them as my primary data service provider, for a second phone or tablet fine but not my main phone. Just too risky in my line of work...


I think this thread means my decision is made.


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 16, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> I've a number of ongoing issues since losing my primary phone and wanting to cancel my direct debit/auto recharge. I've not had a phone for almost four months and still having £15pm debited from my account. Try as I might - asking agenys, emailing directly and even speaking to my own bank, I don't think its been resolved (just waiting to see if I get debited this month...)
> 
> I've tried to delete my bank card off the account and it won't let me - its becoming a real pain in the facking ass!


 
Getting beyond a joke now - my account has been suspended/closed  Just checked with my bank and tehy've debited a further £15 from my account :-(


----------

